# Pleco acting strange



## Jerryed (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Last night I got some weird behavior out of my common pleco. I herd some spashing in my tank and think a fish got out I was checking all around for it. didnt find it but also couldn't find my pleco in the tank. finally checked one of my HOBs and he was in the media bay. fished him out and back into the tank and 30 minutes later he did it again. I turned on the hood light and watched him for a bit. he was very agitated. zooming all over the tank. to keep hom out of the filter I drained the tank down about 2 inches and he calmed down. Ive never seen a pleco behave like this. Any ideas?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

how big is your tank, what other fish are in there and how big is he??


----------



## Jerryed (Oct 4, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> how big is your tank, what other fish are in there and how big is he??



30 gal tank

4x giant danios and the pleco (approx 2 in in length)

the danios are1.5-2.5 in length

water params:

0 ammonia
0 nitrites 
10~ ppm nitrate

The plec is getting a 50 gal tank soon but he is only 1.5 months old (since I bought). bought him at 1" in length


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

well i was gonna say that he may be too big for the tank but at 2inches in a 30 i would think he would be ok for a couple more months....my common used to hide all the time and would only come out when the lights were off, when the lights came on he would freak out and go back behind the filter (his hiding spot).....someone will be along with some advice


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't explain it for you but I can tell you that mine did that once too. I happened to be walking by the tank and heard splashing - it was my fish freaking out because the pleco was darting all around the tank and scaring the crap out of everyone. He's a big boy and I was hoping that it wasn't a sign of agression. I posted a thread on here because I'd never seen anything like it but no-one was sure. It hasn't happened again (at least while I've been around) and since we can't get inside their head, we can only assume that something freaked them out at the moment. Just keep an eye on the behavior in case you do have an agressive one. My guess is that you probably won't see it again or very often. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jerryed (Oct 4, 2009)

Hasn't happened again but Im thinking I'm gonna rehome him anyway. I an gonna replace him with some cory cats and maybe a Siamese algea eater or 2. Was gonna move him to a 55+ gal tank later this year but I now have other plans for that tank (Oscars) when i get it


----------

